# Differentiating Between xNTx & xNFx VS xNxP & xNxJ



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

I've always thought that it made more sense to group x*N*x*P* together and x*N*x*J* together. What do you think?


----------



## Deathy_chan (Nov 15, 2016)

I am confused about it too. Why NF/NT/SJ/SP instead of NP/NJ/SP/SJ or NF/NT/SF/ST.

But I think it's beacause the differences between SP and SJ are grater than the differences between SF and ST and the differences between NT and NF are greater than the differences between NP and NJ. 

Ehm yea I know the syntax seems strange and wrong.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I prefer NJ vs NP. I like the idea of being in a category with other Ni-users because I really do feel I have the most in common with them. I also like how it mirrors SJ and SP. 

I think INFPs and INFJs appear similar on the outside and are drawn to each other as friends, but on the inside they're so deeply and problematically different. INFJs and INTJs are likely not as attracted to each other on the surface, but in the long run, they're so much more suited for each other. 

I think part of what repulses INFJs and INTJs might be the influence of society that tends to push masculine and feminine energy apart from one another, making it seem like Feelers should only be friends with other Feelers and Thinkers with other Thinkers. (while I don't personally equate Feeling with women and Thinking with men, I think the F/T divide falsely becomes equated with male/female and ends up being pushed apart the same way). 
So anyway, I think the tendency to group NFs together and NTs together may be out of a desire to put all the "womanly" types together and all the "manly" types together, which is... not actually a great picture of reality, so...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with you. Like SJ & SP are used, I think that NJ & NP makes more sense than NT & NF. xNTJ and xNTP or xNFJ and xNFP do not share any of the same cognitive functions even if they have their behavioral similarities. While INTJ and INTP are similar, I don't think xNFP and XNFJ, or even ENTJ and ENTP really are. I think it makes more sense to group NPs together since they share Ne-Si and NJs since they share Ni-Se. I don't really mind the current groupings, though.


----------



## lonelife (Jun 6, 2017)

I've thought about it before too,but there's a reason why it's like that.It's behind their motivations and all,and when divided,will be obvious:NT,NF,SJ,SP types.For example,when typing,the easiest would be to find out which of these categories a person belongs to first.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Function wise, it makes more sense to separate P and J groups.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I've had similar thoughts on the matter, but it's too probably too late for changes now. 

If NFs and NTs are forced into the same group around here, there'll be riots and barricades in the streets.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

No.


----------

